# @Jeff:  Will you add the forum extention to embed Youtube vids?



## mythmaster (Apr 16, 2010)

I think that being able to embed Youtube videos in our posts would be very convenient.  I've seen many helpful links to Youtube since I've been here, and it would be great to watch them right in the thread.

I know that such a forum mod exists, because I've seen it at avsforum, and I'm pretty sure that they use the same forum software.  Here's an example.

I don't know if it would cost you, but I'm willing to pitch in if it does.

I think that many other members would like to see this, too, so I hope that you'll consider it.

Thanks again for an awesome site!
-Bret


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 16, 2010)

If anyone else would like to see this feature added, then please post something here to show your support.

Thank you!
-Bret


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2010)

Don't we drool on our keyboards enough??
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Getting tire of the wife complaining about the slippery keys!

Bearcarver

Just kidding


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 16, 2010)

+1 from *Bearcarver*, lol!


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 16, 2010)

Really?  Am I the only person here that thinks this is a good idea?

Wow.


----------



## meateater (Apr 16, 2010)

Myself I don't mind seeing Mega YouTube foot the bill.


----------



## ddave (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't think it costs anything but I think some admins consider enabling the HTML embedding like that a security issue.  That may be a question for Brian to address.

I belong to another forum that has that feature but it is limited to one sectioin of the forum.

Dave


----------



## eaglewing (Apr 16, 2010)

Browse: Home / vBulletin  / vBulletin Security Tips – Part II

*vBulletin  Security Tips – Part II*

By Shadab  on June 29, 2009
  This is Part 2 of the "vBulletin Security Tips" article. If you  haven't read the first part of this article, read it here: vBulletin  Security Tips - Part I

*HTML in Posts*

 13. Never ever allow users to post raw HTML anywhere on your Forum.  Since vBulletin lacks the functionality to enable or disable raw HTML  input on a per-usergroup basis, it's better to keep this feature  disabled.
While adding or editing forums and  sub-forums via the "Forum Manager", just make sure that the *Allow  HTML* setting under the *Enable / Disable Features*  section is set to *No*.
Similarly, while adding or editing usergroups via the "Usergroup  manager", make sure that the *Allow HTML* setting under  the *Signature Permissions* section is set to *No*,  too.
_(Not to be confused with the 'Allow HTML BB Code' setting; which  can be safely enabled.)_


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, I can see how it might be considered to be a security risk if it were abused (like I'm doing over here, but they know about it, lol).  But wouldn't that be easier to spot for the moderators?  I mean, think about it.  They actually have to read my post to see if I'm calling somebody a homo, but a Youtube video would be quite blatant.

I still think that it's a good idea.

P.S., Something accidentally changed my font, but I like it.


----------



## eaglewing (Apr 16, 2010)

Also you can take a peek here for this same request and the ongoing replies...

http://www.theadminzone.com/forums/s...ad.php?t=24296

*I just think it is simply not a good idea, however you CAN get a MEDIA BBCODE that will allow it but that has to be gotten from Vbulletin and installed as a MOD...

It is a RISK BECAUSE, **People can mess up the board layout, hijack the visitors using javascript, make the site appear different..Etc *


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 16, 2010)

I think it would be great but vbulletin does have some security issues. I just have to trust Brian on these things.

Brian?? Any thought?


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 16, 2010)

Note that the youtube and youtubehd tags are *NOT* html.  You simply put the video ID inside of the youtube or youtubehd tags and then the video is embedded in the post.

For example, this would be the BBCode for this video:


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 16, 2010)

This is something that is coming. It may take 30-60 days but it is something that will happen.


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 17, 2010)

That's awesome, thank you!


----------



## wingman (Apr 17, 2010)

I contacted the moderators requesting this feature a month ago. I was informed they are working on it. I belong to many forums using it and it's great for the forum because it keeps the users in the forum instead of them clicking a link that takes them away from the forum. When they are taken away they may find interest there and not return for a while. embeded video will keep em here in the thin blue smoke. 

Bottom line, embeded BBQ videos will only add to great content within these walls.


----------



## bcfishman (Apr 17, 2010)

Kudos to Jeff and Brian for their attention to this thread.

Seeing progression on a site is an awesome thing.

It's good to see the dues going to great use and user input being addressed.

Thanks again.


----------

